# Mum's Artwork



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

So I think I mentioned before that my mum is a professional artist. I would really like to share her work with you guys. 

Here's some of it:

"The Canadian" oil painting










"Grace." Oil painting. This is a portrait of a neighbor Mum had in Cape Cod. She was originally from Brazil, brought here by an art professor who wanted her to be a model for his students. She lost her home in Hurricane Katrina.










"Study of a Swan" Oil painting.










"Corky and the Mamma Cat" Charcoal on papyrus paper. This is a portrait of me when I was a child! (Can you tell... look at my avatar.  ) I proudly have the original hanging in my house.









"The Teacher" Charcoal.












Alright... I could go on forever. These are just some of her more recent works. A lot more can be seen here: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photos.php?id=100000474607852


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your mom is very talented. Those are beautiful....


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I know huh! She's amazing. And I'm extremely proud of her for persuing it as a career. It's hard. I think her official title is, "Starving Artist." 

I'm also jealous... she's good at anything she tries. She's a self taught artist. She's been doing amazing pieces sinse high school, and they only get better and better with time.

Almost everyone that sees The Canadian thinks it's a photograph at first.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

And I think Grace is an especially powerful piece. I wish you could see it in person! I observed people during an open house event at a gallery where she had it displayed... it didn't fit with the rest of the work in the place, so they moved it to the back room. Everyone was drawn to it anyway. Everyone commented on her eyes. I think it resulted in 3 commissions being scheduled in one day. We've tried to convince her to start entering it in shows instead of trying to sell it right away.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes I agree grace is very powerful. You can see life in her face. She very well could go far she has the talent.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These are amazing. Truly amazing. She sure can paint water.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Water is surprisingly difficult to paint! And it looks especially realistic.  Sadly, realism is only taught as a valid art form in two art colleges in the world... as far as I know. Meaning competitions can be tough because the judges are looking for more symbolic work.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

By the way, guys... she is available for commissions. That is... if the fish store doesn't have all your money!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

MAGNIFICIENT !!!!!!

surely God guides her hand...her works belong in a very high end gallery..and i truly believe they are of museum quality..i wish i had the money to buy some of them...especially "Grace"


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Lohachata, that is an overwhelmingly kind compliment and I will surely pass it on.  Grace is one of my favorites.

It's been a long road there, but she has finally gotten her work into a high-end gallery here in Montana. www.montanatrails.com On that site, you can find her under the artists section... her name is Pam Earleywine.

That gallery is amazing, and the people are wonderful. They treat their artists like family. 

I don't know if it made national news or not... but a couple years ago there was a gas explosion that destroyed a couple blocks of downtown Bozeman. The explosion was centered around a pipeline behind the gallery. One employee was killed. There's a dedication to her on the site... it's very sweet. They moved up the street a bit, brought a single surviving art piece with them...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Aflat said:


> Yes I agree grace is very powerful. You can see life in her face. She very well could go far she has the talent.


She has gone as far as being featured at the Salmagundi Club in downtown New York. That's a pretty big deal! 

Also... countless awards... she's given up caring about the certificates and just sort of staples them up wherever they will fit in her studio, and then rips them off the wall when she has to move.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished today! A commission titled, "Marmaduke."


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

egoreise said:


> By the way, guys... she is available for commissions. That is... if the fish store doesn't have all your money!


Shes amazing...and very detailed. Thats deff true talent!

Maybe she could do my Next cd cover?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

haha! That would make for an interesting cd....

I can't imagine that if the original were actually the size of a jewel case, it would cost much. And then you have to consider that charcoal drawings cost less than oil paintings. 

I'm a bit of an artist, too.. but I can't do anything like her! Oh, and I should mention that my older sister is ALSO an artist, and she sells her work. I'm not sure if she's doing commissions right now...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I can certainly ask her what she thinks she would charge for a cd cover design, if realism is really what you'd like....


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

It doesent havent to be the same size as a jewel case... I believe it can be resized at the Press company. I do like realism... But maybe a lil cartoonish at the same time.

Yea find out for me.. Hopefully its not some outrageous price, because work like that I would assume is expensive.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

It is a bit spendy! She said to do a small peice (larger than a jewel case so it can be resized... duh.. I was a bit tired last night...) would be around $400. 

I've seen her do cartoons before, but I've never seen her incorperate them into her serious art. The realism pieces are based off of photos.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Yikes!

That is a lot... Its ok tho... Thanks! Maybe later when the income is high rolling lol


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I understand. I can't afford my own mum's artwork, either.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I understand too... That type of work probably takes days...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Her larger work typically takes a month. And the smaller ones, two weeks. Except the "bread and butter" work that she does for cheap impulse buys at the galleries. Those usually take a few days.

She is usually doing a few pieces at a time, and works on them literally all day and all night. The woman sleeps for like... four to six hours tops.


----------

